
Show HN: Visio – Social networking for visually impaired people - royalharsh95
http://myvisio.website
======
jareds
How many blind people did you speak to about this? Why would I want to use a
braille keyboard when I can use a qwerty one just fine? Why do I want to
filter my news through your app when Twitter, Facebook, and AP all have
accessible apps and websites? As a blind person I don't see a point to this,
and effort should be spent improving general computer literacy if required,
not creating a blind specific interface that is limited.

